# usb 1.1



## petricevic (Mar 20, 2008)

hola, gente...soy nuevo en la lista y busque información sobre el tema pero no lo encuentré asi que consulto.....tengo winxp + sp2....y dos puertos usb 1.1 (no dispongo puertos 2.0) y pendrive mp3 player 2gb....antes lo tomaba sin ningun problema....desde hace unos dias no lo toma (aparece el cartel: "este dispositivo....blabla) pero en MIPC la unidad desaparece y aparece...el pen en otras pc funciona......
desistale y volvi a instalar los drivers y persiste el problema.....
para mi esta haciendo falso contacto (ya que no reconoce ningun pendrive).....
la pregunta es: con un tester ¿cuales son los voltajes que tiene que tirar el puerto? para saber si funciona correctamente........o comprar usb externos....
desde ya gracias por su tiempo y disculpen si se trato antes el tema (lo busque y no lo encontre)


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 2, 2008)

con un tester te debe aperecer un voltaje en este rango(4-6 voltios)


----------

